# Thermal Underwear



## LittleBocephus (Nov 7, 2010)

What brand of base layer or thermal underwear do y'all recommend?I already have the layer next to my skin and now I need some guidance for my second layer?

Thanks
Wes


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 7, 2010)

I mostly use "Comfort Skins" next to my skin with "Ultra Therms"
thermals for 2nd layer ...
Ultra Therms are 2 layer underwear, with polypro as inner and polyester/wool as outer layer....
Both are avail at Wally World or Sams...
If you can find a USMC real wool pull over sweater, buy it....
It will be the best money you can spend....
Put the wool over your base layer, and Ultra Therms over the
sweater...You will NOT get cold.....
I do have some thicker Polypro bases and Military Expedition
weight stuff, but only use them for extreme cold...
Stay away from cotton long johns....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2010)

I like Duofold.


----------



## bross07 (Nov 16, 2010)

Under Armor


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 17, 2010)

bross07 said:


> Under Armor



X2 its worth the money!

I thought I would never say that...


----------



## sawlogsMS (Apr 30, 2012)

i started buying merino baselayers and ill probably never use anything else.  i used under armor for years, and still like it, but once i went with merino, i never wanted to go back


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 30, 2012)

My job has me travelling in subzero weather by snowmobile a few months out of the year.  I learned real fast what works because some of the cold weather conditions I've experienced can be deadly.  I've tried just about every brand available and it's either The Morgan 2-layer for extreme cold (which is getting hard to find) or the Kenyon brand cold weather wear.  

Here's one place you can find the Kenyon brand....

http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toy...ce-Thermal-Underwear-Top/5065031/product.html


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2012)

243Savage said:


> My job has me travelling in subzero weather by snowmobile a few months out of the year.  I learned real fast what works because some of the cold weather conditions I've experienced can be deadly.  I've tried just about every brand available and it's either The Morgan 2-layer for extreme cold (which is getting hard to find) or the Kenyon brand cold weather wear.
> 
> Here's one place you can find the Kenyon brand....
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toy...ce-Thermal-Underwear-Top/5065031/product.html



Looks like good stuff at a reasonable price. I don't think I will need any sub zero stuff here in Jawja though.


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Oct 30, 2012)

Think i'm going to have to check this out


----------

